# Is acupuncture claimable on Med1



## Denny (12 Jul 2008)

Can you claim any unreimbursed costs for alternative treatments i.e. acupuncture or reflexology on Med1 form? I can claim 50% back from Quinn for these alternative treatments just wondering if balance can be claimed as a qualifying medical expense?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2008)

I seem to recall reading here on _AAM _recently that _Revenue _allow _MED1 _claims on certain _Chiropractic _therapies and, like Acupuncture, there are serious question marks over that too. If you can get tax relief on such procedures you may as well. Personally I would question why one go for such treatments in the first place. A key issue here may be who prescribed the acupuncture treatment - e.g. a medical professional versus, say, a self referral.


----------



## revinniu (19 Jul 2008)

It is allowable if accompanied by a letter of referral from your GP.


----------



## NicolaM (20 Jul 2008)

Would your GP refer you for acupuncture?
I know quite a few GPs and there is little chance that they would.
Which may render your question academic.
As a matter of interest, do patients require a referral letter from their GP to claim back from Quinn etc for 'alternative' treatments?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jul 2008)

Folks

This is a straightforward tax question. 

Please do not contravene the "no medical discussions" posting guideline in your answers. 

Nor should you Let Off Steam as to whether or not it is appropriate for the government to give tax relief.

I have deleted all such posts.

Brendan


----------

